# What to fill egg roll wrappers with?



## tawnydoll (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont want the traditional egg rolls, something different.  Any remember the fiesta lobster rolls from Red Lobster, they were also called southwestern lobster rolls.  They didnt have the spinach and cumin in them.  I would love to have this recipe.  Or something like it!!!  Also what do I do with wonton wrapper?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

tawnydoll said:


> I dont want the traditional egg rolls, something different.  Any remember the fiesta lobster rolls from Red Lobster, they were also called southwestern lobster rolls.  They didnt have the spinach and cumin in them.  I would love to have this recipe.  Or something like it!!!  Also what do I do with wonton wrapper?


Lots Tawnydoll. 

Lets see how many fillings I can list. 

1.Pulled pork filled wantons. 
2.Brisket pieces filled.
3.Pizza rolls with 1 pepperoni.
4.Shrimp w/cole slaw. 
5.Just make sure the fillings has a semi dryness to them so it will be easy to fill, cook, deep fry. 

I have lot's more if you want them...

1.Can make crab racoons.
2.Wantons "Pot stickers"
3.Progrie. (Sp on the spelling )


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2011)

Look up a recipe for south west eggrolls! That is if you like spicy.

Outdoor, did you mean crab rangoons?

Craig


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Look up a recipe for south west eggrolls! That is if you like spicy.
> 
> Outdoor, did you mean crab rangoons?
> 
> Craig


I did Craig, Damn it I spelled it wrong.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## tawnydoll (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, I did look up southwest egg rolls, but they all have spinach and chicken, I love the seafood Idea, sounds yummy!!!!  Thank you 2 for the ideas!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> I did Craig, Damn it I spelled it wrong.
> 
> Sorry everyone.



I actually like the idea of Crab Racoons...


----------



## NoraC (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't overlook a frozen Snickers Bar for your egg roll wrappers.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I actually like the idea of Crab Racoons...


 
I was just having trouble picturing crabs with masks or racoons with claws!

Craig


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2011)

This recipe was developed while I lived in San Diego area, and has been loved by many.  The beauty of it is that it works equally well with chicken, scallops, shrimp, pork, or beef.  You simply change the sauce that goes with it.  

This recipe comes from one of the cookbooks I've written.  Feel free to enjoy it, but respect the copyright.

Chicken Eggrolls

We’ll start with something almost everybody knows and loves; Egg rolls.  Such an incredible flavor.  And yet, many people don’t like them due to the soggy, often mushy cabbage found in the commercially prepared varieties.  The egg rolls you will make from this recipe are crispy and filled with flavors and textures sure to please the most discriminating palate.  They feature the goodness of oriental vegetables, stir fried into a delicious filling (hint: Though this is a chicken recipe, you can change the meat to beef, pork, duck, lamb, shrimp, scallops, etc.  They all work equally well with the veggies).
We had a neighbor who seemed to have a sixth sense where egg rolls were concerned.  We never knew how she knew, but whenever I whipped up a batch of egg rolls, Lou (short for Louise) would show up at our doorstep.     Now mind you, she wasn’t a mooch by nature.  But she couldn’t resist these little beauties.
This recipe takes time.  It works best when multiple people work on it.  You can throw an Egg Roll party where you invite your friends and/or family to participate in the production.  You’ll be amazed at how many people will take you up on the offer.  And you’ll be the head chef of course.
Ingredients:
2 lbs. cut up frying chicken 
1/4 cup sliced and halved water chestnuts
1/4 cup coarsely chopped bamboo shoots
1/4 cup diced onion
2 stalks celery, sliced
½ green pepper, chopped (optional)
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. Ground ginger
2 tbs. Soy sauce
scant dash of Chinese 5 spice powder
2 cups fresh bean sprouts
1 package egg roll skins
1 cup peanut oil + 2 tbs.
Skin and bone the chicken.  Place the skin and bones in two cups of boiling water and cover.  Turn heat down to simmer.  While the chicken skins and bones are cooking, finely dice the chicken meat into 1/4 inch pieces. 
            Heat 2 tbs. of the peanut oil in a steel wok, or large heavy skillet (I prefer seasoned cast iron if I’m not using my wok).  Add the chicken and half of the salt.  Cover with a lid and cook for about seven minutes, stirring frequently.  Remove the cooked chicken to a large bowl (very large) and pour any juices from the pan into the boiling chicken stock.
Return the wok to the stove and reheat.  Add the onion, garlic, peppers, bok choy, water chestnuts, and bamboo shoots.  Stir fry on highest heat setting for five minutes without lid.  Remove the cooked vegetables to the bowl with the chicken.  Add the spices and soy sauce to the bowl and mix well.
Place the bean sprouts into the wok and cover.  Add ½ cup water to the wok.  Cook for seven to ten minutes until the bean sprouts turn white and loose there translucent quality.  Add to the meat and vegetable mixture and toss thoroughly.  Place bowl where you can easily reach into it and let cool for ten minutes.
Remove the skin and bones from the broth and discard.  Add water to make two cups of broth.  Use the broth as the basic stock for pineapple sweet and sour sauce.
*
Frying egg rolls is best done with an assistant, or partner.  As the egg rolls are made, they should be immediately placed in hot oil.  As the uncooked egg rolls sit, the water and vegetable fluids will cause the skins to become gooey and hard to work with.  Working with a partner will also reduce the work load and total cooking time.
Put a finger bowl filled with water within easy reach.  Place an egg roll skin onto a clean dry surface.  Put one tbs. Of the chicken mixture onto the egg roll skin center.  Dip your fingers into the water and use them to wet all four edges of the egg roll skin.  Fold two opposite sides toward the center until they just begin to cover the filling.  Grasp one of the unfolded edges and place over the filling.  Continue rolling into a complete cylinder.  Set aside.  Make as many egg rolls as you desire.  Experiment with the amount of filling you add.  Deep fry in hot peanut oil immediately until lightly browned.  Drain on paper towels to remove excess oil.  Serve with pineapple sweet and sour sauce and mustard sauce, and with fried or steamed brown rice.
Oh, one more thing about egg roll skins.  You can wrap cheese and meat in them, place them in a covered casserole dish, pour your favorite tomato based sauce over top, and cook them in the oven, like manicotti.  Yum.

From the kitchen of Bob Flowers

This is the sauce I use with the chicken egg rolls.  At a dinner, where I served this, one of the guests loved the sauce so much that he asked to take the leftovers home.  He didn't want any of the other meal items, just the sauce.  Of course, tweak it to your tastes.  And again, it's from the same cookbook as is the egg roll recipe.

Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce
This syrup based sauce can be made ahead and refrigerated.  It compliments egg rolls, chicken stir fries, won tons, etc.  It can also be used with ham and pastas.
*
Ingredients:
2 cups chicken broth  (water can be used if no broth is available)
1/4 tsp. ginger
1 tbs. onion powder or 1/4 onion finely chopped
2 cloves crushed garlic
16 oz. can crushed or chunk pineapple (substitute  cup lemon juice if used for seafood)
 cup firmly packed brown sugar (substitute  cup white granulated sugar if lemon juice is used)
1/8 cup balsamic, or apple cider vinegar
1/4 chopped sweet pepper (optional but omit if lemon juice is used)
2 tbs. cornstarch mixed with 4 oz. water
*
Combine ingredients in order.  After adding brown sugar, taste.  Sauce should be fairly sweet with the ginger and chicken flavors tickling, not stomping the taste buds.  Add vinegar and taste again.  Add more brown sugar or vinegar as needed.  But be careful.  It is much easier to add just a bit more of something than it’s to try to remove it, or compensate for a too strong flavor.  
Mix the cornstarch and water together, and pour into the gently boiling sauce.  Stir rapidly to distribute until the sauce is thickened.  Remove from heat and cover.
*
Crushed pineapple is better for egg rolls, won tons, tempura coated items.  Chunk pineapple is good with pork chops, ribs, chicken pieces, etc.

From the kitchen of Bob Flowers

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 19, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> I did Craig, Damn it I spelled it wrong.
> 
> Sorry everyone.



Don't be sorry. I like the idea of putting raccoon in a wonton wrapper. It shows ingenuity!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 20, 2011)

I did savory rhubarb wontons--

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/i-dreamt-i-baked-made-72243-2.html

They were actually quite tasty.


----------



## Claire (Jun 20, 2011)

Wonton wrappers also make great raviolis!  For a main course, boiled with a good hearty tomato or cream sauce.  For an appetizer, fry then use the tomato sauce for dipping.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2011)

Claire said:


> Wonton wrappers also make great raviolis!  For a main course, boiled with a good hearty tomato or cream sauce.  For an appetizer, fry then use the tomato sauce for dipping.



This sounds good, Claire.  What fillings would you use?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2011)

Paula Deen fills them with collards and ham hocks.


----------



## Tiggs (Oct 2, 2013)

My families favourite so far is taco
Cook ground beef and add taco seasoning
Rolls it with cheese in the wrappers and dip in salsa

They also like chicken wing wraps 
Chicken with franks red hot and a little blue cheese
Or just the Chicken with franks and blue cheese dip


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2013)

Crab rangoons are soooo easy to make.  Simply mix 6 oz. lump crab meat with 8 oz. of cream cheese.  Add a bit of sugar and mix.  Taste it.  It should have good crab flavor, and be slightly sweet.  Place a tsp. of the mixture into the center of the won ton skin, and bring the corners together, after wetting with water.  Deep fry until golden brown.

Simple and delicious, what else can you ask of a recipe? 

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 3, 2013)

I take a little bit of ground beef, chopped green onions, chopped water chestnuts and soy sauce and mix them together.  Then put a tiny bit in each won ton wrapper, fold and fry quickly in peanut oil until golden.  Serve with ketchup and hot mustard.  Yummy and easy.

I also cut the leftover wrappers into quarters and quick fry them.  Sprinkle with salt or cinnamon sugar - also yummy.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 3, 2013)

I use egg roll wrappers to make samosas.  Just make a simple dry potato curry and stuff it in there.  I seal with beaten egg yolk and an empanada press.


----------

